# Probleme d'affichage ibook 12", image en négatif



## cowboybebop95 (14 Janvier 2006)

Voila en fait j'ai tout simplement un affichage en négatif sur l'écran de mon ibook, ce qui n'est pas le cas si je branche mon écran LCD à la sortie du ibook, dans ce cas là l'image est bonne. Ce qui signifie donc (d'après moi) soit que j'ai un problème important avec mon écran, soit que j'ai fait une fausse manipulation sur les réglages de l'écran à un moment donné et que ça m'a tout foutu en l'air. J'ai essayé de restaurer avec Onyx mais ça ne m'a pas trop servi. Sinon je pense essayer de remettre les pilotes ATI. Si des fois quelqu'un à une idée... merci de me le dire.

edit : Je note que ce problème d'image en négatif se produit des le démarrage de la machine, je suis en mode verbose, et le texte apparait en noir sur fond blanc, enfin bref rien de logique. De plus j'ai essayé de faire un test en bootant sur un CD mais le problème persiste également. Je n'ai pourtant fait aucun flash ou quoi que ce soir de la carte vidéo. Que dois je faire ? Le rapporter le plus vite au point de vente ?

edit 2 : J'ai essayé de faire la manipulation : Pomme + Alt + P + R mais le problème perciste.

edit 3 : dans le menu Préférence Système \ Système \ Acces Universel \ Vue \ afficher > l'option "Noir sur blanc" est cochée mais il s'agit bien du négatif qui se produit

Je commence à désésperer...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2006)

ca peut etre un probleme de réglage de contraste

*le reglage noir et blanc
*tu devrais voir comment sont réglées tes couleurs
( "regler sur niveaux de gris")


----------



## cowboybebop95 (14 Janvier 2006)

Le truc c'est que je n'y connais pas grand chose dans les profils de couleurs, je vois bien ou ils sont mais j'ai peur faire n'importe quoi et d'agraver la situation, surtout que le probleme est survenu d'un seul coup


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2006)

Rien à craindre , ce sont des options de presentation 
le systeme , pour l'instant ne semble pas  naze

 bon on va revenir à du basique
( je me base sur des prefs Panther , tiger j'ai pas sous les yeux)

euh au fait d'abord t'as quel OS?


----------



## cowboybebop95 (14 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Rien à craindre , ce sont des options de presentation
> le systeme , pour l'instant ne semble pas  naze
> 
> bon on va revenir à du basique
> ...



Je suis en 10.4.4.

Sinon que dire, juste avant que le problème ne survienne, j'ai installer la nouvelle version d'iTunes sans prblème apres j'ai éteind l'ordinateur et puis en le rallumant il était comme ca. Ce qui est étrange c'est que cela arrive dès le démarrage, et si je branchen un ecran sur la sortie l'affichage est normal.


----------



## Belisaire (14 Janvier 2006)

Essaie un pomme + ctrl + alt + 8...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2006)

et je pense à AUTRE piste
Tu indiques mise à jour

donc t'as fait mis à jour QT704 et itunes 602

or elles posent des problèmes
il y a de nombreux fils ou forums divers reportant ca

ca vient peut etre de là

essayer de revenir en arriere
Apple a mis en place un desinstalleur QT 704 qui met 701
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/quicktime701reinstallerforquicktime704.html

un article parlmi d'autres
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-30934-quicktime-7-04-une-mise-a-jour-problematique.html


----------



## cowboybebop95 (14 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de faire une réinstallation complete de mon Mac et le problème persiste, l'écran de l'ibook en négatif et ma sortie sur mon écran est bonne. Si je fais le alt + pomme + crtl + 8 : ca inverse un peu l'image en gris, si je desactive le gris les couleurs sont bonnes mais au boot je vois que ce ne sont pas des réglages par défaut car il se fait en couleurs négatif aussi. De plus je coche Noir sur Blanc et j'ai du blanc sur noir en réalité j'ai donc bien un "bug" ou qlq chose comme ca, je pense l'apporter dans la semaine a la fnac comme il a moins d'un an.


----------



## cowboybebop95 (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon au final l'ordinateur est parti au SAV fnac


----------

